
Improvements on the Fundamental Concept of the Linked List - NathanKP
http://experimentgarden.blogspot.com/2009/08/improvements-on-fundamental-concept-of.html
======
squidbot
At the risk of just sounding negative, the "improvements" are making a doubly
linked list of arrays. I didn't really see any improvement over the
fundamental concept of a linked list. I've got to question if the author read
an algorithms book or took Algorithms 101. There are several solutions to the
problems he presents that are better than his proposed solution.

